# Harnessed up to 80lbs - IN THE UK!!!



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Its expensive - so safe!







hehe
You can't put a price on your childs safety!!!

Finally - the safest car seat in the UK that will keep your child harnessed up to 80lbs! (the average size of an 11 year old aprox)

Recaro!

This website also features car seats that will keep your child rearfacing up to 55lbs!!!


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

I am completly confused by that link...I think what it actually is this booster (hence the necessity of using the adult belt over the harness) that has been adapted to help a child with special needs sit up or sit right, hence the harness...I don't think it could really be useful for the average child since they would have to pass the belt test anyway...so its no really harnessed...the seat belt is what protects the child and I don't see anyway this is safe for a nine month old since it must be used with the belt across the body!!(the link says from 9 months old!!)

...a booster seat that has been adapted for special needs...I'm not sure how I feel about this sort of after market adaptation...


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah, run far away from that


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

All 'harnessed' car seats that go past the average size of 35lbs (most people I know just stick their 2 year olds in boosters by that age) are classed as 'special needs' car seats. Why? Becaues there is no market for higher weight limit harnessed car seats here in the UK (all the car seats companies told me so when I wrote to them and asked why they do not sell better and safer car seats here in the UK like they do in the USA for example).

Recaro started of as a rally car manufactuer - their car seats meet the same safety standars. So they are indeed a pretty safe car seat company. They also make a rear facing car seat that can keep your child rear facing up to 55lbs. (this meets the laws of other european countries such as norway where your child must be rear facing until the age of 4/some such weight).

That harness is suitable up to 80lbs. It is an adapted car seat and the first of its kind in all of europe (as far as I am aware) - as Britax and Sunshine Kids/etc can not sell their car seats here - there is no market for it and they would have to probably shell out a whole load of money to get all the EU standards on it/to pass EU laws/etc. As much as I would like they think they shouldn't car and should really be in it for the safety of our children - they are a company that makes money so have to think about more first it seems. (hey - I spent years writing to car seat companies here!)

I wouldnt put my 9 month old in that car seat (despite the fact most people have their 6 months old FF here!!!) - They can be in the rear facing car seat until 55lbs. But after that, there is no other harnessed car seat available here in the UK - they would have to go in a booster then.

But all car seats are fitted to the car with the cars diaganal belt regardless. This one seems a bit different as it goes across the front instead of through the back, but that would make no difference to the cars diaganal belt itself. If it fails in a crash (as they actually often do) - the same result would take place (except now your child is still actually harnessed to the car seat instead of just sitting on it) - it still says safer to me than just a booster.

So I would say, if you have a child whoms only other option (so you think) is just a booster (be it the average mainstream marketed car seats of up to 35lbs harnessed or such as the rear facing up to 55lbs harness) - the next most safe option here is this harnessed recaro car seat. (My DS is BIG and always has been for his age - in weight and height - so finding a suitable car seat for him has always been a challenge. He outgrew the typical FF harnessed car seat - up to 35lbs here in the UK - before he turned 2 year old...there was no way I was just putting him in a booster then - so I was happy that I finally found one that can at least keep him harnessed up to 55lbs!...but he is approaching 4 soon and is nearing that weight limit and I am still not happy to have him in just a booster!)

Of course, I think I am still going to import myself a sunshine kids radian 80 (that doesnt require a top tether - as thats not possible here in the UK as we dont have that little thingy at the top of the cars seat for a top tether to even attach to) - as its slightly the cheaper option! hehe (I dont put a price on safety, but I know how to shop around hehe ) - It isnt technically 'legal' in this country but that doesn't affect anything I can think of. They arn't going to arrest us for having our child safely secured in a car seat lol! Mind, I don't see what the difference is between that car seat and the one I sent a link to - if one wants, they even sell the tethers you can add to it as one can use a bottom tether here in the UK with the car seats.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

I have a Recaro Como...we have Recaro in the States as well....

My concern with the car seat you linked is because its an after market adaptation (that is Recaro did not add the harness in, the web site company did) it is very, very possible that it is not safe. And again...its not really harnessed...the positive stuff to being harnessed in a 5 point is negated by the fact that the seat belt is the actual restraint...I'm not worried about the belt failing...since in the case of an accident, the seat belt would be the locking device over the child instead of in the back of the carseat.The force wouldn't be spread out like in a five point, it would be the same. So it really is the same thing as being in a booster except that the integrity of the seat has been compromised by the addition of the harness...

Does that make sense?

I think its crazy that the UK has such lax carseat laws (you can ff in the Uk at 9months right?) when Sweden has a RF law to 55 lbs...but of course they go right into boosters there then as well...

Do you have lower anchors in the UK?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

What she wrote. I am quite familiar with Recaro, as are many other techs and advocates. That harness looks as if it was intended for positioning and not safety, and is not intended to restrain a child. I am also very concerned about the aftermarket adaptation. Recaro already has harnessed seats that go to 70#, so if they wanted to bring a higher-weight seat to the UK. they could have done so.

Also, if you are looking to harness to 80#, the Sunshine Kids Radian almost certainly won't do it. Almost all children outgrow the harness by height long before 80#

If you have an especially large young child or a special-needs chlld that *needs* to be harnessed to 80# or higher, and you're willing to import, I'm sure some of us can make suggestions.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Yea, I'm very familiar with Recaro. That's not a Recaro harnessed seat. That's a Recaro booster that some random person put a 5 point harness in. Not safe.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:

that is Recaro did not add the harness in, the web site company did
Ahh see - from my understanding Recaro did, not the website company (they only sell the products - they dont make/adapt them - you can go there, its just a store like any other but being that anything that takes over 30 mintues to drive to is considered 'too far' here in the UK - LMAO! - they also sell it over the internet). I have had a good look around - this website has not just put a 5 point harness in it.

This car seat was avaialbe in the USA way before it was available here. I think its known as the Recaro Start Handicap there (and its over $1000!). Its been crash tested as well - so I assume that includes the 5 point harness its been fitted with.

You dont need to buy 'special needs' car seats if you live in the USA for your safer option as you have safer (and cheaper!) options avaiable - but as I have said, its really only those classed as 'special needs' car seats here that are safer than mainstream models.

Quote:

Also, if you are looking to harness to 80#, the Sunshine Kids Radian almost certainly won't do it. Almost all children outgrow the harness by height long before 80#
Since we were looking at importing this one - be my guest to suggest others you think are better. But it needs to be one of the very few that do not require a top tether. Our cars do not have the little hook in them to 'top tether' the car seat to. And we can anchor it to the bottom of the car no problem - but that website is the only one I have found so far that sells the anchor strap thing to do that to a car seat with - but thats not a problem.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The Radian 80 does not require the use of a top tether


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Radian80 will not get most kids to 80#: most children will outgrow it by height long before 80#. You may as well get a Radian65, unless your kids are exceptionally short-torsoed or widely built.

Are your kids young and large? The Radian65 and Graco Nautilus do not require a top tether, and will get almost all physically and developmentally and on-the-charts typical kids to a safe booster age. Most kids do not need to be harnessed to 80#.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Well I thought we might as well stop assuming and give Recaro a call! lol
I will not be buying that seat as they indeed said (and only two companies - and not the website sellers - add the harness adaptation) that the harness is only added as a restraint device and not for crash safety.

My son is big for his age - he has a long torso as well...finding car seats for him has been hell (in this country!) lmao... You think the radian 80 will be a waste of money as he will outgrow it in height before weight? So might as well just go for the radian 65? ...but then that only provides an extra 10lbs harnessed (his current car seat - a Britax - will harness him up to 55lbs and despite the fact he is nearing that, there is still plenty of room height wise - he still has some slots avaiable for harness adjustment (and he is tall for his age - most people think he is 5 and not 3! hehe) ...I am not sure an extra 10lbs is worth spending £200 on! lol...but I certainly do not feel comfortable putting him in just a booster yet.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

I understand your concerns. Can you measure from the base of the seat to the top harness position and give me that measurement, and also tell me approximately how much room is between the top of your son's shoulders and the top harness position? Perhaps we can help you figure out what the most appropriate next purchase would be.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:

Can you measure from the base of the seat to the top harness position and give me that measurement
It is currently at 15 inches (from base to where his harness is now) - he only has one set of slots left and that position is at 17 inches.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ann (is it okay if I abbreviate your name?), most children outgrow seats by height rather than by weight. The Radian seats have a top strap slot measurement of 17"-18" (depending on who measures and how hard the cover is compressed -- most people do get a measurement much closer to 17" than 18"). Either way, you would get *at most* 1" of torso growth room, which usually equates to about 2" of overall growth, and definitely will not get you an extra 25 pounds in the harness. I'm sorry, because this is obviously very important to you.

Since you are willing to import a seat, may I suggest that you look at the Graco Nautilus? It has strap slots at about 18.5" and a harness limit of 65#. To the best of my knowledge -- and I'm sure other folks will chime in if I'm wrong -- it is the seat that will realistically keep kids harnessed the longest without requiring use of a top tether. (The Britax Frontier has slightly lower top slots and an 80# harness capacity, but requires a top tether after 65#. The Recaro Como and Signo have slightly higher top slots and harness capacity, but they are so narrow and deep-sided that they simply will not work for larger kids.)


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I am going to cry!

Sigh...

Look at this website:

Here

Now...the top tether...it shows it going in either of two places. Most photos I see the top tether goes straight back to latch onto the little top tether hook thingy most cars (the website says 2000 model or older) come standard with...

But it also shows the top tether going down...

So...can I buy a tether anchor point for the top tether and get my car mechanic to bolt it in or something? So that I can then just get a regent? lol - Because having a top tether anchor point (thingy or what you call it) installed into the floor of the car sounds doable - it would go straight into our boot (as we have a hatchback) but it would then deffinatly be connected securely to the car. Is there such a thing? lol


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

What year, make, and model car do you drive?

ETA: It is often possible to get a tether anchor installed. However, it is not a good idea to just get a bolt and have a mechanic put it somewhere -- if a seat requires a tether after a certain weight, that means it depends on the tether to do its job, and unless it is a proper anchor properly installed, it may not do what it needs to do.


----------



## npl (Nov 29, 2008)

I've seen tethers anchored in the boot here in N. America. And although it probably doesn't help, because it's a long, long time ago, when I was a kid there were special kid harnesses that were like a 5-pt harness without the shell, and those were anchored to the floor of the boot. So, it should be possible, especially if the car seat manual has instructions on how to install the tether-hook or bolt (which IIRC our first one did).


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Its a 1994 Saab 900


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

The picture showing the tether going down is how it would work in SUV's and minivans (here in US) since there isn't a "back dashboard" or whatever you wanna call it behind the seat in those vehicles, the tether point is in the floor behind the seat. If you have a regular car, it'd be hard to get the tether to the floor like that.....

(if you can though, I can't imagine any reason it wouldn't work to use it that way.....but I don't know at all of course)


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
Its a 1994 Saab 900

A 1994 Saab 900 can accommodate tether anchors in both outboard positions. The part number you need to order is #4505467, and the anchor bolts will be installed in the weld nuts just behind the head restraints.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

lol - our car doesnt have a back 'dashboard' so it would have to be bolted to the floor in the back (which would be the boot) - and ive checked and it is 'do-able' so thats not a problem.

I have emailed Saab here (in the UK) to ask them if we could get an anchor point for our car. I know in America if your car does not have one, you can easily get one installed. Anchors are unheard of here though in the UK - tether...whats that? No one has them on use in their car. Which is why I was after the Radian. But we seem to have a height issue with that! lol... If I can just get an anchor point put in...the Regent is all mine! muahahhaahah


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
A 1994 Saab 900 can accommodate tether anchors in both outboard positions. The part number you need to order is #4505467, and the anchor bolts will be installed in the weld nuts just behind the head restraints.


I love you! ...I think







lol... Now if I could just turn this info into a real life product (aka anchors lol) ...then we will be all good here!









You dont happen to have a link at all from a website I can order this part from? lol


----------



## CharlieBoston (Jul 12, 2010)

I just happen to have a new set of these tether anchors. If you would be interested in them, please let me know!


----------



## mrskingred (Aug 3, 2006)

Make sure you import the seat from the US, if you want the higher harness weight. Nautilus is now available in the UK, but can only be used in the harness mode until 18kg. - I mean what's the point. Why bother introducing it into another country, if you downgrade the safety.
http://www.toysrus.co.uk/info/trubw-...shop=babiesrus
Have Graco info video.


----------

